# 24 V DC Wheelchair motors



## Charley Davidson (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a pair of hub motors along with the joy stick/controller & computer port. Other than a bead roller what else are these motors good for? I also have a smaller one that is a friction drive setup.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2012)

Charley you can run everything from a drill press to a lathe with small DC motors. I have 3 lathes that run on DC ---2 are 1hp and one is a 1/4hp.
The biggest trick is getting the controller set up right.
 That reminds me I need to get that extra controller of mine listed on ebay:headscratch:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Etard, Yes it is very similar to that one. It drives 2 motors which I have along with the wiring harness that has a port for hooking to a computer so you can tune the motors (equal out the speed) The motors are quite heavy


----------

